# Besoin d'aide pour remplacer le disque dur d'un iMac G4



## Snipaze (24 Février 2010)

Salut à tous ! 

Je possède un iMac G4, son disque dur est mort. (Je l'ai fait expertiser, couts de réparations  exorbitants  )

J'ai donc décidé de le réparer moi-même 

Tout d'abord, j'ai trouvé ce disque dur. Je voudrais savoir si c'est bien celui qu'il faut  ?

Ensuite, j'ai réellement besoin d'aide pour le remplacer, j'ai une bonne connaissance des PCs, mais je n'ai jamais bidouillé un Mac.

Je ne sais même pas comment ouvrir là bête, je n'y connais strictement rien 

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider à remettre à neuf mon Imac G4 !  

Bonne journée !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

bonjour

il y a plusieurs imacG4
dont les pieces sont montées parfois differement
c'est lequel exactement

et sinon sur le web tu trouves assez facilement les  manuels de montage- demontage references tech des pieces etc
 ( à l'origine destinés qu'aux reparateurs) 

coté DD
pour 5 miserables euros de plus  . t'as 180 Gigas en plus
chez macway 

500G pour imacG4  à 74,9&#8364;
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html


----------



## Snipaze (25 Février 2010)

Merci pour le lien du DD western digital !
En plus c'est une bonne marque 

Par contre pour les différents types d'iMac G4, je sais absolument pas 

Comment on fait pour savoir ? (J'ai le mac, les CDs d'installation, etc...) ?  

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2010)

si tu as la doc d'achat le numero de modele est dessus !

sinon regarder le numero de serie puis rechercher dans les bases de données en ligne
il est dans le rack à CD ( sous le porte cd)


----------



## noz (25 Février 2010)

Le fait de savoir la vitesse de son proc, et s'il est en USB1 ou 2 va nous aider à savoir de quelle bécane il s'agit. Mais concernant le disque dur, le montage est identique, quelque soit la génération d'imac G4. Ce qui change, ce sont les branchements des nappes sur la carte mère. 
J'ai procédé à la modif dont tu parles dernièrement, sur un 17" (et sur un 15" aussi, le tout premier), en plus de changer son superdrive et sa RAM, et ça se fait assez facilement, pour peu que tu suives avec application les tutos, comme ceux-ci : 

http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/imac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/106/page1

J'ai, pour ma part, surtout suivi le premier (c'est à dire que j'ai respecté ses consignes quant au branchement du nouveau disque à l'identique de l'ancien, en select, et non comme le recommande MB en maître ou esclave), qui est plutôt bien fait. Il faut être minutieux, avoir les bons outils, dans un environnement dépourvu de bruit ou de vent et ne pas être dérangé pendant, mettons, une heure ou deux. Je te conseille d'en profiter pour le monter au maximum de sa RAM. Pour 75 euros environ, tu auras une machine prête à affronter les prochaines années avec sérénité ^^

Enfin, le point le plus important, surtout ne pas oublier la pâte thermique. Il faut bien enlever l'ancienne avant d'apposer la nouvelle. Et c'est là qu'il y a de grosses différences suivant les modèles d'imac G4. Sur les plus anciens, il n'y a qu'un point où en apposer (deux si on compte les deux parties en contact), et sur les plus récents il y a deux points (quatre, si l'on compte ... bla bla bla). C'est surtout pour cela qu'il faut que tu vérifies ta version d'imac. Et puis reviens par ici, on te filera un coup de main... 



PS : dernier conseil, si tu avais envie de le passer sous léopard ensuite, reste sur Tiger. Tu auras un mac bien plus nerveux et réactif. (ou au pire, tu fais comme moi, 2 partitions, une pour léopard et une pour tiger. Best of both worlds...^^)


----------



## Snipaze (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Grand merci pour ces réponses détaillées !

Où pourrais-je trouver un site qui donne le modele du l'ordinateur en fonction de son numéro de série ?

Quels outils dois-je prévoir ? (tournevis special ? (j'ai démonté quelques wii, il faut un tournevis cruciforme a 3 branches)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu parles de pâte thermique, je croyais qu'on en trouvait uniquement entre le processeur et la carte mère (du moins sur pc)

Merci beaucoup !

Bonne journée !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

Snipaze a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Grand merci pour ces réponses détaillées !
> 
> Où pourrais-je trouver un site qui donne le modele du l'ordinateur en fonction de son numéro de série ?


un poil dans la main?
fatigué?
gooogoule premier te donne la reponse en quelques diziemes de secondes et réponse d'une logique implacable

Apple
http://support.apple.com/specs/



> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu parles de pâte thermique, je croyais qu'on en trouvait uniquement entre le processeur et la carte mère (du moins sur pc)


croyances erronnées
par ignorance

tu devras acheter de la pate

et mets la main sur ces manuels il y a TOUT dedans, plans détailles , details des manips au cas par cas,  précautions,  numeros des pieces , listing des vis (  et des tournevis pour)


----------



## Snipaze (26 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide !

Je vois pas a quoi sert le lien de ton dernier post, il n'y a rien en rapport avec un numéro de série ?!?

Dans tout ce que j'ai avec le mac j'ai trouve ce numéro

: F603-1876-B

et celui la : fw 510098288

voilà, une idée ?

Euh, j'ai trouvé ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2994?viewlocale=fr_FR
 Apparement le numéro de série se trouve sous le lecteur optique, mais, si on a plus de système dessus, on fait comment pour éjecter ?

Je m'édite encore une fois, j'ai trouvé exactement ce qu'il me faut : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2643?viewlocale=fr_FR 
Mais, j'ai toujours un problème pour trouver mon numéro de série !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

hum hum
relire


pascalformac a dit:


> il est dans le rack à CD ( sous le porte cd)


----------



## CBi (27 Février 2010)

Tu peux aussi relire ce fil, riche d'infos et de photos =
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html


----------



## noz (27 Février 2010)

Erreur, erreur... On trouve la pâte thermique entre les parties métalliques reliant la base de la boule à la boule elle-même, où elle est utilisée afin d'assurer une conduction maximale (la pâte joue le rôle d'adhésif parfait, là où le métal peut présenter des micro-imperfections, freins à la conductivité, et donc la dissipation de chaleur). Donc il t'en faut, et il faut bien enlever l'ancienne avant de poser la nouvelle (en évitant de faire des pâtés. Une petite couche uniforme suffit), sans quoi ta carte mère décèdera, et ce sera un homicide volontaire. 
Quant au modèle de ton imac... Point besoin du numéro de série, tu vas dans "à propos de ce mac", tu relèves la fréquence de ton proc déjà, tu vérifies que tu es en USB1 ou 2 (sur ce modèle, le proc à 1 Ghz est à cheval sur les deux générations de connectique) et en avant suzette (ou ginette, ou germaine). Et puis on ne le répètera jamais assez... Mactracker est ton ami ! 


PS : petite astuce pour ton numéro de série : tu ouvres à propos de ce mac dans la pomme en haut à gauche, et tu cliques sous "MAC OS X" là où se trouve la version de ton logiciel en grisé. Un premier clic affiche la build du logiciel, un deuxième clic révèle le numéro de série... Suis-je bon ce matin.... 

EDIT : Ah oui et le petit truc qui m'horripile un peu, c'est que dans les liens que je t'ai indiqués plus haut, la liste des outils est indiquée... Notamment dans le premier lien, très bien foutu... Un peu d'attention, que diable !!


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

> plus d'infos....n deuxième clic révèle le numéro de série


sauf dans un cas
s'il y a eu changement de logicboard
-
ce n'est que relativement  recemment que les SAV officiels ont un outil qui permet de rentrer le numero de la nouvelle CM


----------



## noz (27 Février 2010)

C'est sûr... Mais dans ce cas, quel numéro de série s'affiche ? Celui de l'ancienne carte ? (donc plus valide, sauf si traçabilité)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

aucun


----------



## noz (27 Février 2010)

Ah ben bravo...
Bon, en général quand même, le n° de série s'affiche, sauf changement de carte mère, vaaalà.


----------



## Snipaze (27 Février 2010)

> PS : petite astuce pour ton numéro de série : tu ouvres à propos de ce  mac dans la pomme en haut à gauche, et tu cliques sous "MAC OS X" là où  se trouve la version de ton logiciel en grisé. Un premier clic affiche  la build du logiciel, un deuxième clic révèle le numéro de série...  Suis-je bon ce matin....


Euh.. j'ai peut être oublié de dire que, en fait, si je veux changer le disque dur du mac c'est parce qu'il ne fonctionne plus du tout ! Il ne démarre plus ! 

Mais bon, de toutes façons pour le numéro de série c'est réglé ! (grâce à vous  )

Et, c'est un iMAC G4 17 pouces, 800 Mhz, USB 1.0.

Merci pour votre aide, je devrait y arriver 

Je reposterai ici si j'ai des questions lors de la préparation de cette opération chirurgicale 

(Je vais déjà acheter le matériel et je verrai pour le démontage après)

Bye !

Edit :

J'ai cherché les tournevis adéquats : les TORX
C'est un bon choix ?

Par contre le phillips ph2, je l'ai pas trouvé, ça s'achete où ? c'est indispensable ?

Edit 2 : Pour la pâte thermique, il m'en faut 2.5 grammes ou 3.5 grammes ?

Merci encore !


----------



## noz (27 Février 2010)

Ah oui tiens, j'avais zappé cette ligne... :rose:
Pour la pâte thermique, 2,5 gr ça suffit laaaargement. J'ai fait deux imacs G4 avec un tube, et il m'en reste encore un bon paquet. Il faut vraiment faire attention à ne pas en mettre trop et se munir d'une petite spatule (en plastique, j'insiste, pour ne pas rayer la surface en métal des parties à revêtir) pour étaler le tout en une couche homogène. Sur ton modèle, il me semble qu'il n'y a qu'un seul point de contact sur lequel mettre de la pâte, mais si tu as un doute, prends une photo de ta carte mère et poste là ici, on te dira... ^^
Pour les torx, peu importe du moment que tu as les bonnes tailles. Les torx et un petit cruciforme (pour la plaque de métal ronde initiale) m'ont suffi.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

normalement , sauf si ca a été ouvert et mal remonté avant , quand tu demonteras tu verras lles points à pates thermiques
( que tu devras nettoyer  avant d'en mettre de la neuve)


----------



## Snipaze (27 Février 2010)

Okay, merci pour ces précisions !



> Je te conseille d'en profiter pour le monter au maximum de sa RAM. Pour  75 euros environ, tu auras une machine prête à affronter les prochaines  années avec sérénité ^^


Au fait, je retape ce mac pour le revendre par la suite sur eBay (Même si ça me fend le c&#339;ur)

Vous croyez que si je met 75 euros dans de la RAM, j'arriverai à faire plus de bénéfices ?

Bonne soirée !

P.S : Ca ressemble à quoi de la vieille pâte thermique à nettoyer ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

Snipaze a dit:


> P.S : Ca ressemble à quoi de la vieille pâte thermique à nettoyer ?


tu repereras vite
ridée , cheveux blancs  mal peignés et des rhumatismes....


t'as déjà vue de la pate thermique , c'est...une pate !
tu la verras

extrait du manuel sus mentionné






comme tu le vois ce manuel de 156 pages,  est, à chaque etape , hyper detaillé 
( ici  par exemple  donne les outils necessaires )


----------



## Snipaze (27 Février 2010)

Wow, 156 pages ?

Je promet pas de tout lire mais si tu as un petit lien pour que je puisse détailler les actions les plus compliquées , ça me serait bien utile également !

A part ça, je viens de commander la pâte thermique sur eBay, tu peux me dire si, _c'est de la bonne ?  

_Enfin, je viens de me rendre compte que je possède déjà tous les outils (je suis tombé sur une boite de tournevis de mon père qui contient, Ô miracle, des torx 10 et 15 ainsi que quelques petits cruciformes) pour procéder à un premier dépiautage de l'engin, je posterai quelques photos pour que vous puissiez me donner des précisions sur les zones à barbouiller de pâte (c'est pour rire, j'ai bien compris qu'il faut faire ça soigneusement)
Danke danke !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2010)

en theorie ces" manuels internes " ne sont  pas à pointer sur macg ( des fils ont eté  parfois caviardés because docu interne,  mais pas toujours......)
 en fouinant les archives ou le ouebbe tu trouves ,  prendre les manuels car certaines choses different selon modeles


----------



## noz (27 Février 2010)

C'est celle que moi j'ai utilisé. Mais on en trouve aussi chez tous les bons informaticiens du coin...
Pour les points d'application de la pâte thermique, il faut que tu vérifies si ton mac fait partie des machines où il y a deux endroits où l'appliquer, ou 1 seul. Tu le verras en l'ouvrant. La vieille pâte thermique laisse un mince film noir aux endroits où elle a été apposée et se détache en la raclant (racloir en plastique).


----------



## Snipaze (28 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> en theorie ces" manuels internes " ne sont  pas à pointer sur macg ( des fils ont eté  parfois caviardés because docu interne,  mais pas toujours......)
> en fouinant les archives ou le ouebbe tu trouves ,  prendre les manuels car certaines choses different selon modeles



Hé dis donc ... "caviardé" ? ? ?

Je connais pas l'expression, j'ai donc du mal à comprendre ^^

Pour ces manuels c'est donc des manuels destinés uniquement aux réparateurs, etc ... ?

Merci !


----------



## CBi (28 Février 2010)

Snipaze a dit:


> P.S : Ca ressemble à quoi de la vieille pâte thermique à nettoyer ?



Tu peux en voir sur les photos de mon iMac après ouverture (photos 7 et 8) =

http://forums.macg.co/4164096-post44.html


----------



## noz (28 Février 2010)

Suivant l'âge de la bête, ça peut aussi avoir l'apparence d'un fin film noir, très discret. C'était le cas des deux imacs que j'ai rajeunis dernièrement.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

Snipaze a dit:


> Pour ces manuels c'est donc des manuels destinés uniquement aux réparateurs, etc ... ?


 oui mais on les trouve



> Merci !


mais de quoi?

tu ne réponds même pas aux mp qui t'attendent
je répète tu ne réponds même pas aux mp


----------



## Snipaze (28 Février 2010)

Euh, c'est l'habitude pour le "Merci" ...

Je n'arrive pas à déconnecter la nappe bleue et le connecteur noir qui se trouvent en haut à droite de cette photo : http://files.macbidouille.com/mbv2/articles/mb/article_mb_106/images/IMG_0217.JPG
(Mes propres photos suivront, je suis en train de le démonter pour le moment)

Donc, comment on déconnecte cette nappe et cette broche ? 

P.S : désolé pour le MP, j'avais pas vu


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

pour la suite
t'aurais pu prévenir que t'as  pas internet au sens plein
 et que tout ton surf passe par iphone edge...

en passant tous les imac G s'appelent tournesol

et bonne lecture de pédéffes.........


----------



## Snipaze (28 Février 2010)

Yes !

J'ai démonté et remonté le mac, 'juste pour voir" (j'ai pas encore le DD)

Ben j'ai réussi 

J'ai trouvé l'emplacement du DD, par contre je me suis rendu compte qu'il y a pas de carte airport dedans ! ! ! (Certains mac ont ils étés vendus sans ?)

Donc, maintenant, je vais commander le Disque dur sur macway et je me pose 2 questions :

1) Est-ce que j'achète une carte airport ?
2) Est-ce que j'achète de la RAM en plus ?

En sachant que mon but est de le vendre après, je cherche surtout à gagner de l'argent ^^
Donc, est-ce que ça vaut le coup pour la carte airport et la RAM ?
Que dois-je prendre comme RAM ?
Les cartes airports de cette époque reculée sont elles encore trouvables ?


----------



## Snipaze (28 Février 2010)

J'ai trouvé ces cartes airport, elles sont compatibles ?
==>  http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-reseau-iMa..._Informatique_ApplePeriph?hash=item20afa0c1d8

==>  http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220559300109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

La première est bizare, je sais pas si c'est ce qu'il me faut... ?

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il y a un emplacement pour carte aiport SANS carte airport dans mon mac, certains ont ils étés vendus sans ?


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour 
Sur annonce mac generation , il y a une carte airport  http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/20505/cat/57
la ram ici http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6181/memoire-nuimpact-512-mo-sodimm-pc133-garantie-a-vie.html

Ps pour gagner de l argent en le vendant , mieux vaut eviter les frais !!!!!
Car malgres un tres bon look , cet imac reste un peu juste , mis a par du mail et du  stockage photos et mp3 
Le surf un peu court pour les videos "youtube"
Mais cela ne reste qu un avis personnel
Bonne vente


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

Snipaze a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il y a un emplacement pour carte aiport


A ton avis?

pour faire sauter les crêpes à la chandeleur?





> SANS carte airport dans mon mac, certains ont ils étés vendus sans ?


bravo 
 c'est que t'y arrives tout seul  quand tu veux 

c'etait en option comme pour  tous les modèles suivants, jusqu'au G5 17 Q45C

pour ton mac
*carte airport modele 802.11lb*

(  et c'est ecrit dans  la base Apple sur les specifications de ton imac)
LÀ
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP104

au milieu les divers airports compatibles


----------



## Snipaze (28 Février 2010)

Ben pourquoi pas ?

C'est bon les crêpes ! 

Bon, je vais déjà remplacer le DD, je verrai après pour le reste.

Merci pour toute l'aide que vous m'avez apporté !

Au fait, vous avez peut être une adresse où je pourrais revendre cet iMac ?
Je suis pas sûr qu'il rencontre un franc succès sur eBay ... :mouais:

Bye !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

t'inquiete pas 
les tournesols, tous les tournesols , ont une cote qui depasse largement ce qu'ils valent comme ordi en 2010
collector , design etc

( donc avec ou sans airport ca sera vendu)

selon moi t'emm* pas à mettre airport ni le super booster toi même
car un acheteur 2010  de tournesol n'achete pas  vraiment un ordi , il achete un tournesol parce que c'est un tournesol
( (coté ordi on trouve plus recent ...et parfois moins cher)

 c'est l'acheteur qui le boostera
( que ce mac soit en etat de marche ou pas d'ailleurs)

c'est un peu comme les amateurs de voitures anciennes
ils n'achetent pas une voiture 
(ils pourraient acheter une bagnole recente moins chère)
 ils achetent un modèle précis , et pour divers raisons et en états variables, etoffer leur collection , l'exposer , récuperer des pieces pour une autre bagnole de même type , pour réparer etc


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Mars 2010)

selon moi t'emm* pas à mettre airport ni le super booster toi même
car un acheteur 2010  de tournesol n'achete pas  vraiment un ordi , il achete un tournesol parce que c'est un tournesol
( (coté ordi on trouve plus recent ...et parfois moins cher)

 c'est l'acheteur qui le boostera
( que ce mac soit en etat de marche ou pas d'ailleurs)

+1 pour pascalformac
Je suis du meme avis


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

et arguments en sup
achat de piece : prix fort ( pieces anciennes)
demontage - remontage
temps de travail ( non payé)

alors que si ca se trouve l'acheteur 
-ne veut rien changer
ou
-veut le faire lui même à sa sauce 
ou
avec des pieces qu'il aurait déjà ou en passant par ses circuits  persos  d'achat-échanges  de pieces


----------



## ben206stras (1 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Ah oui tiens, j'avais zappé cette ligne... :rose:
> Pour la pâte thermique, 2,5 gr ça suffit laaaargement. J'ai fait deux imacs G4 avec un tube, et il m'en reste encore un bon paquet. Il faut vraiment faire attention à ne pas en mettre trop et se munir d'une petite spatule (en plastique, j'insiste, pour ne pas rayer la surface en métal des parties à revêtir) pour étaler le tout en une couche homogène. Sur ton modèle, il me semble qu'il n'y a qu'un seul point de contact sur lequel mettre de la pâte, mais si tu as un doute, prends une photo de ta carte mère et poste là ici, on te dira... ^^
> Pour les torx, peu importe du moment que tu as les bonnes tailles. Les torx et un petit cruciforme (pour la plaque de métal ronde initiale) m'ont suffi.



Sur les iMac 800 17", il y a bien 2 points où il faut mettre de la pâte thermique. (Un troisième si on démonte la logic board).


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

Aaaaah vla ben
reste à savoir  ses intentions
( A vue de nez y vaut 14,99 euros ce imac, HS  hein ben? t'achetes? et on se débrouille? facons margoulins des marchés aux puces?  )

Snipaze
cette plaisanterie aborde un point serieux
certains acheteurs  cherchent à enormement sous evaluer un tournesol , surtout HS, profitant d'une certaine méconnaissance du vendeur
( exactement comme un garagiste ou ferailleur qui recuperent des pieces de bagnoles achetées sous la valeur réelle)


----------



## Snipaze (3 Mars 2010)

S'cusez pour le retard ! ^^

Vous en faites pas, je me laisserai pas avoir par ... euh .. l'acheteur ?  

Il sera en parfait état de marche, avec un petit disque dur de 500 Gigots pour rameuter du monde (j'espère, de toutes façons celui d'origine est foutu)

Du reste, il est en très bon état avec tous les CD, le clavier, la souris, ... les enceintes ultra-design Made by Apple 

Mais, si vous pensez connaitre un site de vente d'ordinateur où il pourrait casser la baraque, hésitez pas 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

ben206stras tournesol corporation 
( en cours de montage, la paperasserie traine , il corrompt pas assez vite et pis il hésite sur le paradis fiscal,  ca dépend surtout des infrastructures touristiques  pour la famille , faut bien occuper la famille pendant que ben fait son échafaudage de 200 societés ecrans , hebergements de site en pays compréhensif et là le choix est entre 4 ou 5 , mais ca chipote sur la couleur des rideaux des divers executive suite , et sur le room service)


----------



## Snipaze (3 Mars 2010)

Gné ?

Bon, c'est pas grave, je le vendrai sur eBay ...

BON, là j'ai besoin d'aide encore une fois !

J'ai reçu le DD (bravo macway, commandé lundi soir, reçu ce midi) ainsi que la pâte thermique 

Je vais donc le changer cet après midi, mais j'ai 2 questions de dernière minute !

1) Comment j'enlève la vieille pâte thermique ? Combien dois-je en mettre ? (fine pellicule qu'ils disent ?°? )

2) Après avoir tout refermé, pour réinstaller le système, j'ai juste à booter sur le CD d'installation ?
(Je pense au format actuel du disque quand je dis ça, il faut pas du HFIS ? il sera déjà en HFIS ? Il va automatiquement le formater pour l'installation (genre installation ubuntu)

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

oulala

1 traité même dans CE fil ci
( ou dans les pdf)
2- avant de faire des betises
( je sais pas d'ou tu sors ce format exotique HFIS)

http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html
http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html


----------



## Snipaze (3 Mars 2010)

Oui, pour la pâte thermique j'aurais bien voulu des informations plus précises sur le nettoyage  
Par contre pour l'installation, c'est quoi le format de base d'un disque dur sous macOS alors ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

mais qu'est ce que t'as?.tu lis les liens?
c'est *ecrit* 

ainsi que des tonnes d'autres tutos ou chez Apple
lien1


> dans tous les cas, il devra être formaté                e*n HFS+ (Mac OS étendu)* pour être prêt à recevoir               OS X.
> PS : Lors du formatage de votre disque dur/partition, vous avez               le choix entre plusieurs formats. Je vous conseille le format *"Mac OS étendu journalisé" *(voir               article concernant la "journalisation" sur le site, à la page "Entretien").


lien 2





> *Informations sur le Volume" :*
> Sélectionnez, justement dans cette fenêtre des partitions                fraîchement créées, la première de                celles-ci  en cliquant une fois dessus pour la griser. Dans la                rubrique "Informations                sur le volume", indiquez le nom de cette partition ("Nom"),                par exemple "OS X", son Format (Choisissez le format* "Mac                 OS étendu* (journalisé)", c'est-à-dire le format HFS+) et             sa  taille


les autres possibilités ( journalisé ou pas) sont un choix perso
voir details dans le lien là dessus


----------



## Snipaze (3 Mars 2010)

Bon, pour l'installation d'accord, tout était dans les liens (je comptais les lire après remontage du mac)

Mias pour cette satanée pâte, comment j'enlève la vieille ???

Ils disent d'utiliser un grattoir en plastique mais, j'ai pas ça ...

Il y a quelques petites plaques dures que j'arrive pas à enlever, je sais vraiment pas comment faire ! 
De plus j'ai pas encore compris comment s'ouvre la petite seringue de pâte reçu ce midi (enfin, ça c'est pas grave, je vais y arriver tout seul) 
Mais, vraiment, help, j'arrive pas à retirer la vieille pâte.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

là encore c'est ecrit 
- dans ce fil
et dans les manuels pdf

exemple ch 21 du lien mis dans ce fil
là
http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191


----------



## Snipaze (3 Mars 2010)

Bon, je cite Macboost :
"*22.* Repérez les 4 surfaces sur lesquelles réside un peu  de pâte thermique dégradée et nettoyez-les avec un chiffon rugueux. Une  couche noirâtre doit se détacher sur le chiffon. Ces surfaces doivent  retrouver leur brillance métallique."

MAIS , la pâte ne part pas avec un chiffon rugueux !

Heeeelp !


----------



## ben206stras (5 Mars 2010)

Snipaze a dit:


> Bon, je cite Macboost :
> "*22.* Repérez les 4 surfaces sur lesquelles réside un peu  de pâte thermique dégradée et nettoyez-les avec un chiffon rugueux. Une  couche noirâtre doit se détacher sur le chiffon. Ces surfaces doivent  retrouver leur brillance métallique."
> 
> MAIS , la pâte ne part pas avec un chiffon rugueux !
> ...



En frottant les 4 surfaces avec un tournevis plat. Il faut juste faire attention de ne pas ripper sur les composants alentours 

Pour la ben206stras Tournesol Corporation, je note et je retiens cette forme de délation de la part du dévoreur de Vis_qui_s'accrochent :rateau:

Tout en soulignant, comme le dit Pascalformac, que certains "acheteurs" profitent de faire baisser trop bas les prix des machines qui ont un composant HS.
Mais bon, pour 20 euros (je suis plus généreux que ce que Pascalformac a écrit plus haut) je veux bien t'en débarrasser...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2010)

je gratterai en douceur  mais pas avec du metal ( risque de rayure)
spatule en plastoc par exemple


c'est même ECRIT sur le pdf 
revoir la capture ecran de la page 1
.


----------



## noz (5 Mars 2010)

Tout est écrit, comme indiqué par Pascal... 
Moi j'ai utilisé une carte de fidélité usagée de type carte bleue. En la recoupant au besoin pour la réduire en largeur. Et ça part niquel en y revenant plusieurs fois...


----------



## Snipaze (7 Mars 2010)

Ouups,

Désolé, j'ai tardé dans ma réponse !

Alors, pour la pâte thermique à décoller, j'ai finalement utilisé le petit cache en plastique qui protège un des câbles à déconnecter pour accéder au bloc DD/Lecteur.

C'est parti nickel, j'ai pu appliquer une nouvelle pélicule de pâte facilement, et depuis, il tourne parfaitement et ne chauffe pas (J'ai pu réinstaller le système sans problème  )

Merci à tous pour votre aide ! (particulièrement à pascal)
Merci de m'avoir supporté également  

Bonne soirée !

P.S : Aller, j'ose quand même mettre un lien de la bête réparée et en vente ici ^^ (à votre bon c&#339;ur les gens)


----------

